# Tuna Trip out of Freeport



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

My other weekend plans may be falling through...

Would like to put together a tuna trip this weekend. Fri/Sat (7/5-7/6) or more likely Sat/Sun (7/6-7/7).

PM me if interested.


----------



## LNG Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Just lost 2. Need 1 to make the trip, room for 2.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

*Need 1, room for more.*

I am "LNG Guy" but my sponsor account is under "capt ryan".

This was supposed to be a buddy trip with some 2cool'ers to complete the crew, but my buddy bailed. So I am treating this like a charter, except I am losing money on the deal because I really want to fish this weekend hwell:. Plus I need a second guy/captain on the boat that I know can run my boat in case of an emergency. That guy is my deckhand. The good thing is he also takes care of maintaining and washing the boat so you don't have to .

I wanted to post more info about me because I figured there may be some folks interested but nervous about going out on just any ol' boat. I am a USCG licensed captain. Check out my website for more info and pics.

Right now the trip is $400 per person but if we get enough ppl it will be less (like I said, I am losing money on this trip). There will be more opportunities for 2coolers, but not at this price.


----------



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

*Interested*

Hey I'm interested. Would like to talk to you for a minute. Branden. 6126692670


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice boat Captain.

TH


----------

